# The 1?



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I like it, it has a good feel. Nice job.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep, that's cool. Nice work.

The "1" is out looking for the spring.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Ive posted this photo in a few places and have had a few raise the BS flag on me that this sign really exists. Anyhow here is some info on this little "town", and Im surprised the 1 is a female.

http://www.idcide.com/citydata/wy/lost-springs.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_Springs,_Wyoming


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That is cool. Is that shack the ladies house?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Why? Are you looking to move up the social ladder?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Big antelope there.

A long way from WalMart. 

Beautiful photo.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > That is cool. Is that shack the ladies house?
> ...


+1 this little exchange was good for :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

I really like the photo, particularly the lighting. Good find; good execution.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Your photo?
Impressive emotional feed to this ol guy.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

That is where I am moving when I move out


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice photo. I have no idea where it is. But it tells a story.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> Your photo?
> Impressive emotional feed to this ol guy.


Yes this is my photo, I took it a few weeks back as I was traveling from SD back here to Utah. I got lucky with the lighting as it was near the end of the day.



BrookTroutKid said:


> That is where I am moving when I move out


Enjoy, its a one horse town for sure :lol: Might not be enough room for the both of you.



12 Volt Man said:


> by 12 Volt Man on Tue Jun 17, 2008 8:22 pm
> Very nice photo. I have no idea where it is. But it tells a story.


Thanks I try very hard to let the picture do all the talking. I posted a link to wikipedia on this little "town" back on the first page. It is only 1 of 5 location/population signs in the US to boast a pop of 1.



BradN said:


> I really like the photo, particularly the lighting. Good find; good execution.


Thanks, its one of my favs to date.


----------

